# Video not working CM9



## rsman (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi - i installed CM9 Alpha 0.5, and am having trouble playing Youtube & Netflix video. Youtube starts off for a few sec, and then just does not do anything. Netflix- i am able to hear the sound, but no video.. It is all black. Is this a setting issue?
THanks in advance
Ashram.


----------



## wankel (Oct 11, 2011)

This is a known issue man. You can watch youtube videos as long as you turn of HD. Has to do with HW acceleration, wait for the fix.


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

rsman said:


> Hi - i installed CM9 Alpha 0.5, and am having trouble playing Youtube & Netflix video. Youtube starts off for a few sec, and then just does not do anything. Netflix- i am able to hear the sound, but no video.. It is all black. Is this a setting issue?
> THanks in advance
> Ashram.


Not to be an jerk, but if you read the OP (original post) you'd have found that as a known issue. It only takes like 5 minutes ;-)

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------

